# Where to get shiners for pond????



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

Im looking for shiners, or small bluegill to put in my pond to feed my fish. Where can i purchase shiners in bulk near portage co? thanks in advance.


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

These guys will deliver if you order enough. If not they have "Fish Days" in Medina where you can pick up your order.

https://www.jonesfish.com/

Wes


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Suggest you contact the people referenced by Steelhauler and discuss the dimensions of your pond and what you are trying to accomplish. They will be in Medina on Sept 17th for delivery.


----------



## steelneyes2 (Jul 19, 2011)

Mark's Bait Ravenna, ask for Mark of course. He will sell them to you by the pound if you let him know how many pounds you are looking for. Just needs some advance notice to get a large order in for you. Nothing against Jones, but hauling pounds of shiners across town is going to be difficult. I know he has gotten large quantities for people who want to stock ponds before.


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

Thanks to all replies. i found a wholesaler.


----------

